
Technology Won’t Kill Your Job, Capitalism Will - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/technology-wont-kill-your-job-capitalism-will-901770857ad4
======
aeternum
>Instead of the capitalist approach of cutting jobs to save on labor costs
because of automation, employees could simply work fewer hours to achieve the
same outcomes.

This is a false dichotomy. In what way does capitalism prevent employees from
working fewer hours? There are quite a few companies that now make that
possible, including many of the new 'gig economy' jobs. Remote employment
opportunities are also increasing, albeit slowly.

